# Penn Squall 40 line setup?



## Fishin'Beast (Jul 30, 2013)

How should I load the line on the Penn Squall 40 and what order?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

First cover the arbor of the spool with electrical tape. Then pack your braid on under pressure so it is rock solid. Then attach your mono topshot/shockleader


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think the reel has about 18-20 pounds of drag so 50 pound test should be sufficient but 65 would be better. Rule of thumb is take your max drag and triple it if you want to get the best performance out of the reel. The reason for this is most reel manufacturers measure the drag at either full spool and sometimes half spool. As you take more line off the spool the drag increases and in some cases doubles depending on spool size. So if you were to fish 25 pound test line on a reel with max drag of 20 pounds your eventualy going to pop your line if your using all the drag to try and slow a fish. The first time spooling it I would fill it with about 300 yards of mono and go practice casting. Once you get good at casting it pull off the mono and fill it with braid. You will get well over 500 yards of 65 pound test braid on there. I would also have a shop fill it unless you have another large capacity reel to wind the braid onto first so you can use it to put tension on the line as it is wound onto the reel its going to be used on. I do this with a penn 6/0 that I never use. I take my braid and wind it onto the 6/0 first. then I set the drag to about 14 pounds or so and I wind it from the 6/0 onto the destination reel. This can be very tiring as its very difficult to crank a high speed reel that is pulling against that kind of drag but its absolutely necessary to keep the braid from digging into itself on a big fish. As kingfisher said make sure to wrap a bit of tape on the spool arbor so that the braid does not slip. If you have a shop spool it make sure that they put extra pressure on the bulk spool by palming it with a rag or something other wise you will only get about 5 pounds of drag from the winding machine and that is ok but not great. A long mono top shot is not necessary since you will be casting this reel and not making long drops where your line will sit on the bottom. 10 to 50 yards will do, the advantage to having the topshot is it gives a little stretch and when you cut and retie your not cutting off your expensive braid. I have an avet lx which is a similar sized reel that I put 500 yards of 65lb hollow core which actually breaks at around 90lbs and finished it off with a 50 yard topshot of 50lb mono. The only reason I put 50 yards on there is that I use it for trolling as well on my boat and I don't like trolling with braid in the water. If float and makes it hard to fish baits just under the surface. I replace the mono about every 5 trips to the beach. Use an Albright special if your joining braid to large mono, use a uni to uni if your joining braid to small diameter mono.

A lot of people complain that the Albright does not hold but that's just because they are tying it wrong. tie a standard Albright but make sure to wrap the loops around a minimum of 12 times, I normally do 15 times, then back wrap it another 3 or 4 times before running the line back through the loop. remember to run the line back through the same way it came through the loop. Make sure you have about 5 inches of tag on the ends of both your mono and braid. On the braid side once the Albright has been tied, take the tag end and tie about 15 simple over hand and under hand knots before clipping the tag, make sure to alternate over, under, over, under pulling them very tight. Once the tag has been clipped take some super glue and drop a few drops on the knots to keep it from backing out. On the mono side you need to serve the tag end. you can do this with smaller braid or serving thread. There are 2 types of serves. The easy is just a simple series of over hand knots, the other is a more complicated wrap. I like the wrap method. Just google or youtube search how to serve fishing line and there are great examples there. What I have just told you to do is over kill and its almost the way you tie a wind on leader, really all you need to do is tie the improved Albright and glue it as shown in the videos. I am a firm believer in doing things 110% and knots are the weakest part of the line so I make sure to do it the best I can. I fish heavy heavy drag on my big reels and want to make sure that the knot does not pull.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

And remember, 20 lbs of drag is ALOT on a 12ft rod. So you might wanna stick it on the rail or sit in the sand.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

nc kingfisher said:


> and remember, 20 lbs of drag is alot on a 12ft rod. So you might wanna stick it on the rail or sit in the sand.



x 2


----------

